# The Tsar bomba - Big Ivan Video



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2006)

the largest A-bomb ever built used... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiyUSv2Z07A_


----------



## Pisis (Sep 14, 2006)

And the Nagasaki bombing - The Fat Man

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxCMz1VYksM_


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2006)

I didn't realize the Tu95 was actually used for live drops. For some reason I thought that it was the Tu4.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 14, 2006)

as ironic as that would've been i think even the ruskies were able to move their technology on by then.............


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 15, 2006)

the tsar bomb means the emperor of all bombs


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I posted a thread on this awhile ago.

The tsar bomb was a "demonstrator" weapon as it had little if any true military value.

The thing was so big it could barely fit in the Soviet bombers of that era. Plus its immense explosive power made it complete overkill for its targets, all of which could be destroyed by smaller bombs on simpler delivery systems.

Theres a map somewhere of the blast zone superimposed over London. The zone that still produced significant damage extended all the way to the Channel.

The scarey thing is the Russians were planning even larger bombs. Fortunatley, enough politboro and military leaders put a stop to such stupid plans.


----------

